# puppy ate latex glove



## klabk (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all, bit of advice needed - my 8 month old labrador swallowed a latex glove yesterday. She has been absolutley fine since - passing urine, opening her bowels, eating fine,still has boundless energy. 

I am a nurse so pretty sensible  

Would you have taken her to the vet? Should I do something else? I've just (stupidly) googled it and got the usual terrfying answers....

Advice?

Kirsty


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

I would definately phone the vets.


----------



## k8t (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi

My dogs have eaten so much stuff now and usually it passes through OK, takes a day or so.

However, I usually phone the vets - as it makes me feel better! - and they see keep an eye on the dog. Any changes, i.e. not eating, looking despressed or constipated or if there is any discomfort or swelling of the abdomen, then give them a ring and come in.

Best to just check, it doesn't cost anything to ring.

By the way, my friend is a vet and the best item she took out of a dog was a complete outfit of waterproof trousers!!! 

Kate


----------



## klabk (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks all. Just phoned the out of hours vet and she said just to watch for all the usual signs and she will prob just pass it. My partner has just informed me thatshe has eaten a carrier bag before and passed it fine -  

Kirsty


----------



## lizzyboo (Apr 7, 2010)

when i lived at home my parents had a doberman, he used to eat anything you left lying around.... although socks were his favourite, it all used to pass through him....... at least we got ready bagged manure :lol::lol:


----------



## tasha15 (Feb 12, 2010)

yes would def go to the vet as it killed a pup of ours a latex glove at just 6months old it put him in a coma and he didnt pull through would def go asap!!


----------



## moboyd (Sep 29, 2009)

as I have a girl that has needed 3 surgeries for eating things, I personally would be VERY concerned about her eating a latex glove,

Mo


----------

